

SesameVault - like YouTube meets S3 - wmf
http://www.sesamevault.com/

======
shabadoozie
I work with the guys who have developed SesameVault; thanks for the post!

We have been working on the service for quite some time and are very excited
to begin offering it to everyone and anyone via SesameVault.com. Just a little
background and as hinted on the home page, we got our start working with large
corporations who also use the same SesameVault service to power their
exta-/intranet apps and services.

Look forward to hearing how you find it!

